# VAG 2.0tdi 170 Remap - Who to go to?



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any recommendations of the best places to take the above engines to be remapped? Based in the North East (Durham) but willing to travel for the right company.

If it helps the car is an A3 2.0tdi 170bhp S-Line Quattro.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

have a look on SEATCupra.net see who the guys on there use for their maps


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Address
PD Tuning
Unit 18, Bensham Street
Boldon
Tyne & Wear
NE35 9LN 

Telephone
08456 529 539


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't, is my advice. They become temperamental, fill up DPFs like no tomorrow and Audi/VW CAN TELL that it's been mapped. I've seen £*000 warranty claims on 18 month old motors thrown out the door sideways... 140 to 170 map goes OK, but the 170 is pushing it as it is as the engine isn't as bulletproof as people will have you believe... If you're determined, then get a custom map and find someone more interested in smoothing out that lumpy delivery than getting a million horsepower and torques. Maybe they can fix the godawful fuel economy compared to the 140 as well...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A friend of mine has this engine in his Leon FR, and was advised by a local company not to remap it unless he has it de-DPF'd first, as they have had a nightmare with them...

De-DPF costs about £850 I think.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

GPS said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of the best places to take the above engines to be remapped? Based in the North East (Durham)


http://www.superchips.co.uk/
Had a mk5 140 Golf remapped by one of their agents in Dragonville Ind.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome gti near Manchester I think they do revo, if not look on the revo site for install places.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

macc70 said:


> Address
> PD Tuning
> Unit 18, Bensham Street
> Boldon
> ...


Any experience with these? They are literally a few hundred yards from my GF's.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers for the advice everyone, especially Mike and Russ. Always good to know the risks too :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

re-mapping a 170 with a DPF is totally fine and won't cause any issues if done correctly. :thumb:

We have not had any issues doing them.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

ryand said:


> Awesome gti near Manchester I think they do revo, if not look on the revo site for install places.


REVO do not do a 170 DPF re-map i'm afraid.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> REVO do not do a 170 DPF re-map i'm afraid.


I've heard that its about to be released. They've been trialling it recently and have some impressive figures


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> REVO do not do a 170 DPF re-map i'm afraid.


They used to do a remap, but because of ongoing DPF issues it was pulled. I think the 2008 onwards engines seem to map ok.

Have a read over on Skoda/Seat/Audi/VW forums, the early 170bhp Diesel engines have major issues with the DPF


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

I had my 20v 1.8T Golf done by Custom Code / JBS Auto's in Chesterfield.

Maybe worth giving them a call to see if they have an agent in your area.

http://www.custom-code.co.uk/

I was very happy with the results, and due to having a K03s turbo fitted as standard and not the usual K03 then I'm running 200+horses.

I have never had any issues, although if a car is under any sort of warranty it will probably be void when mapped.

I would check out insurance too. A lot of people don't, and in many cases no one will ever need to know, but I checked with my mate (a plod in traffic), who advised me that the only time they would likely to check if it's been mapped is in a fatality incident, and that's when you are most likely going to need it.

My insurance went up about £100, but where else would I get insurance that cheap with so much power.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I have had massive problems with custom code. Like shocking. It seems a lot of people who spend big money there also do. 

Due to the nature of the engine and the dpf regen cycle, it's a flawed engine from the outset. This is the PD engine we're talking about. The newer common rail with the DPF is much much better. 

Revo dropped the map because they want every map the do to be stable. Initially I thought this was crap, and went to custom code for their dpf delete and map. I had not one single problem before my car went to custom code. After that, it was rubbish. Fault codes up all the time, lights up on the dash, lumpy tickover. On a good day, it was tested baba trusted and independent dyno and made 196 bhp, I got 189 on the same dyno with a generic map on the same dyno!!! I was not happy. Custom code were not willing to refund me and put my car back to standard. It ended up with the director offering one of us outside! 

Long story short, the cars back to normal now and doesn't miss a beat now that half finished custard code is off the car. 

Just accept the limitations of the engine, don't push it too hard. 

Maybe speak to p-torque or ascarli. People that really know these dp PDF engines, not just another tuner that thinks they know.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd listen to the guys that are running their own car in BTCC this year that have already posted in this thread. 

If I decide to do it (once it's out of warranty) on my A3 2.0TDi 140bhp I'll be using AMD.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Do amd write they're own maps their or do they not use superchips? I only ask because I've tried the super chips map and it ain't much to talk about.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

JPC said:


> Do amd write they're own maps their or do they not use superchips? I only ask because I've tried the super chips map and it ain't much to talk about.


We write our own re-maps but also offer REVO too and we can offer Superchips maps if the customer really want's one.

Nearly all the maps we sell are our own though and we map about 50-60 cars a month :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a 2008 Leon FR Tdi 170, but it's not the CR engine so i have decided not to get it remapped....

I've been a member of Seatcupra.net and seen a lot of issues with the cars that have been remapped so i just can't risk doing it on our "new" car - especially if there was ever a problem with the DPF etc and Seat rejected the claim.....


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Apr!!!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> I've got a 2008 Leon FR Tdi 170, but it's not the CR engine so i have decided not to get it remapped....
> 
> I've been a member of Seatcupra.net and seen a lot of issues with the cars that have been remapped so i just can't risk doing it on our "new" car - especially if there was ever a problem with the DPF etc and Seat rejected the claim.....


You will more than likley get issues if you remove the DPF but to map a car with the DPF still on will be fine, if you use the right people :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ben @ Shark Performance did the Golf GTI mk5 with amazing results in performance and fuel economy, I know its different from the TDI, but they did my friends Skoda Octavia VRS again with amazing results.

see at www.sharkperformance.co.uk


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Without a doubt for me.

RS tuning in leeds.


----------



## phil86 (May 3, 2010)

try celtic tuning they come to you and are supposed to be mint at there job check their website tells you everything you need to know


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

So can the 140bhp (Passat Tdi 140 Sport 2008) be remapped to 170 without causing DPF problems?


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

P.s Heard really bad things about celtic tuning. free bump for RS tuning. had my car done and it's not missed a beat since.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Revo are very good


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

evobaz said:


> So can the 140bhp (Passat Tdi 140 Sport 2008) be remapped to 170 without causing DPF problems?


As long as it is done correctly :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i dont think the 140 2008 model has a DPF?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

JPC said:


> i dont think the 140 2008 model has a DPF?


It shouldn't have. Think it's only the new CR engine that has a DPF.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> You will more than likley get issues if you remove the DPF but to map a car with the DPF still on will be fine, if you use the right people :thumb:


I can concur with this, Ben remapped my DPF 170 BHP Leon (new shape) along with Johnnyopolis's and they were both perfect after. Following the adaptive part of the mapping where it settled down over a number of hours / ignition cycles it ended up pulling like a train, more economical and absolutely not one DPF issue. Didi a further 30k miles with it mapped and drove it like I stole it, not a single DPF light or issue.

AMD rock.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

The Old Man had his A4 170 mapped and it goes like the clappers:thumb:


----------

